# Looking for a new friend



## sls (Sep 11, 2020)

My little therapy mini horse mare passed away unexpectedly of health complications. She gave joy to so many. It was bad enough to lose her but now I have her companion that is missing her terribly. 

I am not in a hurry BUT I would like to find that special little mini mare that is a rescue and/or needs to find a good home. Maybe no older that mid-teens and in good health. It would break my heart to say good bye again to another friend. She would be a companion for my little gelding mini (he doesn't do well with other males). She need to have confidence enough to visit new places, people, other animals and events without stressing her out. She would have her forever home and be spoiled rotten. 

We live on the south side of Tucson, AZ. 

Please let me know if you have or know of such a sweet mare. Many blessings and thank you in advance.


----------

